# Scary John Kerry



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Scary John Kerry*

(www.scaryjohnkerry.com) 
John Kerry

Thought a Majority of you guys might like this.
http://www.scaryjohnkerry.com/


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

The resemblance to Eddie Munster is unbelievable lol.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

good site


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

The thing that pisses me off more than anything else is that their are so many ignorant, media brainwashed,fucking idiots, that beleive this shithead Kerry.

Fucking media caters to his bullshit redderick and bashes our president.

War sucks we all know this but during the time of it we should

*SUPPORT OUR TROOPS.....OUR ADMINISTRATION....AND OUR PRESIDENT.*

*ANYTHING ELSE IS BORDERLINE TREASON.*


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Mongo said:


> The thing that pisses me off more than anything else is that their are so many ignorant, media brainwashed,fucking idiots, that beleive this shithead Kerry.
> 
> Fucking media caters to his bullshit redderick and bashes our president.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------

